# Kids & bombs: What to watch for and how to prevent disaster



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*An interview with P1 columnist Shawn Hughes* 
PoliceOne columnist and explosives expert Shawn Hughes was recently interviewed by the media on the topic of at-risk youth and bomb-making. Below are the answers he gave which can be helpful to you not only as police officers, but as parents. It can also serve as good information for you to share with other parents in your area.

*Q: How hard is it for a child to make a bomb?*

It's easy for anyone to make a bomb. People would like to blame the Internet, but data has been available for much, much longer than that. Before the Internet there were books and manuals. And, at their heart, all bombs are basic organic chemistry and electricity. You'll never be able to ban either of those subjects, so, there will always be bomb data available. As far as the physical componentry, it's available pretty much anywhere. Our military enemies even used our garbage against us.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/explosives-eod/articles/1269521/


----------

